# aus "buffed.de/wow" wird "cataclysm.de" !?!



## netjaxx (12. Juli 2010)

Liebe buffed.de-Redaktion

Momentan wird auf der Hauptseite nahezu ausnahmslos über das kommende Addon berichtet. Dabei ist Blizzard sich ja offenbar selbst nicht sicher, den Erscheinungstermin halten zu können. 
Es kann und wird totsicher noch vieles getestet, angepasst oder komplett geändert. 
Für mich ist das keine Berichterstattung, sondern ein permanentes erzeugen von Gerüchten, Wünschen, Hoffnungen und Sorgen der WOW-ler.
Natürlich stecken auch echte Infos drin, wenn Blizzard mal nen "Gedankenfurz" lässt und sich in die Karten schauen lässt. Aber sind die Infos 5 Monate (oder mehr) vorher schon sooo wichtig ? 
Oder macht ihr vielleicht Werbung für Blizz, um die Spieler bis zum Addon und darüber hinaus "bei der Stange" zu halten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir alle (auch ich) warten ja auf Cata, aber alle 3 Top-Themen und 18 von 20 News befassen sich mit Cataclysm. 
(auf der Hauptseite von www.buffed.de/wow zum Zeitpunkt dieser Beitragserstellung) 
In Worten: nur ZWEI von 23 News-Beiträgen !!! (Addon "Phoenix" und die Real-ID-Affäre sind die nicht Cata-Themen, das wars)
Das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Habt ihr aufgehört zu spielen ? 
Also ich bin auch noch im aktuellen WotLK aktiv und möchte wieder mehr Aktuelles lesen.

Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht allein mit dieser Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (12. Juli 2010)

Das ist wie mit dem Fernsehn, wenn dir das angebotene Programm nicht passt, schalte um.
Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makiura (12. Juli 2010)

So schlimm wie du es sagst ist es auch wieder net.

Sie berichten so viel über Cata weil es zur Zeit nicht wirklich etwas zu WOTLK zu berichten gibt 

Und wenn es dir nicht gefällt lies es nicht^^


----------



## phipush1 (12. Juli 2010)

Mit dem Unterscheid das die meisten sich auf Cataclysm freue und darüber etwas hören wollen.
Wenn etwas wichtiges passieren würde(auf den Liveservern), würde buffed.de auch darüber berichten.


----------



## Yokoono12 (12. Juli 2010)

Mein Vorposter haben recht, es gibt momentan und warhscheinlich auch in naher Zukunkft nichts interessantes über Wotlk zu berichten. Der Content ist vorbei, der Lichking down, von einigen zumindest, aber dennoch wurde alles wissenswerte schon gesagt.


----------



## Anonymaus (12. Juli 2010)

Bedenke, WotLK ist 1,5 Jahre alt, das letzte größere Contentpatch (3.3) ist ein halbes Jahr alt und selbst über 3.5 ist praktisch alles gesagt (bis auf die RealID-Geschichte). Was willst da noch groß an News bringen? Alle Gebiete sind besucht, alle Bosse im Hardmode gelegt, ...


----------



## Traklar (12. Juli 2010)

Vorweg, es gibt kein Erscheinungsdatum und somit kannst du auch nicht sagen, Blizzard sei sich darüber gar nicht mehr so sicher.

2. Das Spiel ist und bleibt nun mal der Hauptteil von Buffed. Ich tippe mal auf gut 90% der Mitglieder, die nur auf WoW aus sind.

3. Aktuell gibt es einfach nicht soooo viel zu schreiben, als das es sich lohnen würde. Cataclysm ist da eigentlich so die einzige Informationsquelle.

4. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn SW-Tor in Beta-EU geht, dass dann auch von Buffed aus eine Menge Infos und Beta-Videos kommen. Vor allem, weil Zam ihnen sonst schön nen Popotritt geben würde.

5. Eigenen Punkt einfügen.


MfG


Traklar


----------



## Morgeve (12. Juli 2010)

ich finds zur zeit auch echt schrecklich! klar gibt es auch andere foren aber ich finde "eigentlich" ist buffed schon so eins der besten (für mich!)


----------



## Oddygon (12. Juli 2010)

tja das ding ist halt das es nichts "aktuelles" zu berichten gibt und zur zeit haufenweise spieler ihr abos kündigen und sowas ... also bleibt dennen ja nix anderes übrig als sie wenigstens mit so videos und berichten über das nächste addon noch bei der stange zu halten wie du so schön sagtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agent_Rocket (12. Juli 2010)

Wie ich zu meiner Freundin sagte, als die Beta los ging und die NDA aufgehoben wurde:

"Jetzt wirds auf sämtlichen Seiten nur noch News geben wie 'Wir haben einen Screenshot aus Cataclysm gemacht', 'Wir haben ein Video aus Cataclysm gemacht', 'Im neusten Beta build fällt in OG n Sack Reis um'"


----------



## MrBlaki (12. Juli 2010)

Du beschwehrst dich darüber das im *WoW Bereich* von buffed momentan nurnoch über die *neue Erweiterung* und die Beta berichtet wird?
Ist doch ganz klar oO
So muss das sein.
Oder fändest es besser wenn sie noch ein Video zum Rubinsanktum machen?
HAben sie leider schon.
Wotlk brauch momentan keine Berichterstattung, deswegen kann sich buffed und das solllen sie auch, auf die Beta konzentrieren!
Achja und die Beta Phase bei Wotlk war 3 Monate?
Gut bei Cata ist viel, viel mehr neues aber ich denke nicht das die Beta viel länger gehen wird vielleicht einen halben Monat länger.
Beta Berichterstattung trifft Patch 3.3.5 krittisch und onehittet Patch 3.3.5!


----------



## X-orzist (12. Juli 2010)

netjaxx schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch noch im aktuellen WotLK aktiv und möchte wieder mehr Aktuelles lesen.



aktuell und Wothlk schliessen sich eben zur zeit aus oder willst du berichte aus Ulduar, PDK und ICC lesen???

Falls ja, dann die "suche" verwenden, da alles hier schonmal dazu geschrieben wurde.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (12. Juli 2010)

netjaxx schrieb:


> In Worten: nur ZWEI von 23 News-Beiträgen !!! (Addon "Phoenix" und die Real-ID-Affäre sind die nicht Cata-Themen, das wars)



Failed... Wann sollte der Realname im Forum freigeschalten werden? --> mit Cataclysm ;-)


----------



## Shendria (12. Juli 2010)

Leider ist es so, wie alle hier schon schreiben. Es gibt nichts mehr neues von WotLk... alles das von diesem Addon bis jetzt erschienen ist wurde auch durch irgendwelche Berichte festgehalten.
Wenn du allerdings soviele Ideen für Beiträge hast, dann schlag einfach mal vor...


----------



## Telkir (12. Juli 2010)

Solltet Ihr weiterhin Interesse an WotLK-Themen, -News, -Guides und -Berichten zu den Inhalten haben, dann kann ich Euch nur die Suchfunktion ans Herz legen, da zur zweiten Erweiterung schlicht fast alles auf buffed.de gesagt ist. Selbst die WotLK-Endevents, die noch nicht auf den Live-Servern sind, wurden auseinandergenommen. Cataclysm ist nun einmal neben der Real-ID das bestimmende Thema dieser Tage und die "Gerüchte" sind nun einmal die Kommentare der Designer zur Erweiterung. Die anderen Forenteile des offiziellen WoW-Forums (nachzusehen in der Blue Watch) sind derzeit recht still.

Alternativ bieten sich im Moment allerdings auch andere MMORPGs an, die leider oftmals (soweit sie sich noch in der Beta befinden) einer NDA (nur genehmigte Infos dürfen nach außen getragen werden) unterliegen. Im Falle von Guild Wars 2 sind unsere Kollegen von wartower.de allerdings sehr aktiv, was die Berichterstattung angeht. Zu SW:TOR bringen wir ebenfalls immer wieder neue Infoschnipsel, die sich in den dunklen Kellern der E3-Redaktionen finden. Was HdRO-Infos zur Free-2-Play-Version angeht, sind wir ohne Zweifel gut bestückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und auch zu anderen MMORPGs wirst du in den News, den User-News und den Foren fündig werden. 

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Yinj (12. Juli 2010)

netjaxx schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch noch im aktuellen WotLK aktiv und möchte wieder mehr Aktuelles lesen.



Problem ist, was gibt es denn gerade noch aktuelles??? RS? gibts en guide auf buffed.de und was noch??? ICC? Schon lange durchgekaut. Außerdem kommen ab und zu irgendwelche Klassen Guides.


----------



## Tamîkus (12. Juli 2010)

wen andere mmos patches haben mit zusätzlichen content oder neue addosn für die kommen wird hier lange nicht son wirbel drum gemacht wie um wow


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Juli 2010)

Über wotlk gibt es nichtsmehr zu berichten, über cata gibt es viele News.
Na TE über was würde ein normaldenkender Mensch berichten?
Oder willst du News wie "Wir stellen euch heute Nexus HC vor, eine ini die Ihr ca 50mal als Daily hattet" lesen?


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2010)

Dass buffed.de Wow-lastig ist, das ist doch nichts neues. Und dass dann zur Beta noch mehr Wow kommen würde war auch klar.
Zur Fussball WM wird man ja auch mit Fussballthemen zugedröhnt überall.


----------



## freezex (12. Juli 2010)

Jo kann mich dem auch nur anschliessen in wotlk ist zurzeit nicht viel los, man könnte höchstens irgend einen Erfolsguid oder so machen, nur als sie Leeeeeeeeeeeroy erklärt haben (ok ich fands auch spät) ging das geflame von wegen hat eh jeder gemacht, wer das nicht allein kann ist n noob,... usw los.

Allgemein, die berichten über ein Spiel, aber viele erwarten hier dauernd news aus dem nix heraus die dan noch alle sinvoll und hilfreich sind.

Von daher weiter so buffed


----------



## Oddygon (12. Juli 2010)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Failed... Wann sollte der Realname im Forum freigeschalten werden? --> mit Cataclysm ;-)



Fail! mit Starcraft 2!


----------



## Ulkhor (12. Juli 2010)

netjaxx schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.



real-id und rubinsanktum gaben ja nicht gerade viele news her, zumindest im vergleich zur beta ... also frage ich dich: über was sollen sie denn sonst berichten?

ich möchte an dieser stelle mal ganz frech wuf deinen eigenen avatar hinweisen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;-P

weiter so buffed ... mehr infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Oddygon schrieb:


> Fail! mit Starcraft 2!


nicht ganz richtig oddygon. real-id soll im sc-forum mit dem start von sc2 freigeschaltet werden und im wow-forum mit dem start von cata ;-P


----------



## Seryma (12. Juli 2010)

Ich würde auch lieber hin und wieder mal etwas über das aktuelle WoW hören, das für alle spielbar ist!!


----------



## Schlamm (12. Juli 2010)

Also mich interressiert das schon, in gewisser Weise. Klar nicht alles, aber was wäre dass für eine WoW-Seite, wenn man nicht über die neusten Beta-news berichtet?


----------



## Progamer13332 (12. Juli 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Du beschwehrst dich darüber das im *WoW Bereich* von buffed momentan nurnoch über die *neue Erweiterung* und die Beta berichtet wird?
> Ist doch ganz klar oO
> So muss das sein.
> Oder fändest es besser wenn sie noch ein Video zum Rubinsanktum machen?
> ...




naja 3.3.5 war 15mb groß da musste ich schonmal anfangen zu lachen und naja was machen sie eigl wenn cata raus is, sie reden ja jetzt schon alles raus^^


----------



## nrg (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habe kein Problem damit dass es News über Cata gibt, was mich massiv stört das es mir teilweise vorkommt das es für jeden einzelnen Baum in der Landschaft oder jeden Screenshot eine eigene News gibt.

Dass es nichts anderes gibt stimmt derweil nicht ganz. Zum Beispiel kam letztens EVE Tyrannis raus, es gab dazu sagenhafte 2 News wobei eine nur den Inhalt hatte dass Tyrannis um eine Woche verschoben wurde. Keine Videos, keine Screenshots, noch nicht mal mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt. Sry, für eine Seite die sich MMOs auf die Fahne geschrieben hat ist das ziemlich arm, selbst über Asiagrinder wird da mehr berichtet.


----------



## Monsterwarri (12. Juli 2010)

So viel gibts nun auch nicht über das aktuelle WoW zu berichten...
Ich bin froh über Cata-News!
Edit: Und das es weniger News über z.b dieses EVE Tyrannis gibt liegt daran das sich auch nicht mal annähernd soviel Leute dafür interessieren wie über das neue Addon von WoW. 2 zu 18 News sind daher sicherlich ein passables Verhältnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharqaas (12. Juli 2010)

Buffed war doch schon immer wow.de, andere MMOs sind hier nur nebensächlich und für Buffed nicht relevant.


----------



## Whitepeach (12. Juli 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Also mich interressiert das schon, in gewisser Weise. Klar nicht alles, aber was wäre dass für eine WoW-Seite, wenn man nicht über die neusten Beta-news berichtet?




So sieht das aus !
Nicht jeder hat das Glück, für die Cata-Beta freigeschaltet zu werden, und da freut man sich doch auf jede Neuigkeit, die Pläne oder neueste Änderungen oder
Wegfälle von Diesem, Jenem und Sonstigem.

Es ist wie die Bild-Zeitung... "keiner" liest sie, jeder lästert drüber, aber ist die meistgelesenste Zeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (12. Juli 2010)

Der eine hat recht der Andere Unrecht.
Nur geht einen Wirklich die Berichterstattung solangsam voll auf den Geist.
Es reicht doch 2-3 Mal im Monat davon zuberichten und nicht jeden Tag Cata Cata Cata.Es Nimmt nicht nur einen in Gewisserweisse die Vorfreude nein sondern wenn Cata kommt hat schon kein Bock mehr auf das Addon weil man eh schon alles weiss^^ 

Mein Tipp Drosselt doch mal die Ewige Gerüchte Anheiz Politik.

Erspart euch doch auch nur Unnötigen Stress die Ganzen Crap Themen zulöschen etc


----------



## Yoh (12. Juli 2010)

Ist mir persönlich wirklich recht egal xD Ich kann jedoch verstehen, dass es vorallem für Leute die sich nicht gern spoilern lassen gerade eine unheimliche Qual sein muss auf buffed.de rum zu rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Insgesamt finde ich es jedoch wirklich gut das über Cata berichtet wir zu 90%. 

In Wotlk ist für mich der Zug abgefahren. Ich spiele kaum noch Arena, habe jede Woche meine 2 25er HM raids und dat wars. Ich freu mich riesig auf eine neue Erweiterung ... Ich brauch einfach wieder was neues, vorallem eine neue beschäftigung/herausforderung =(

Mfg Yoh


----------



## Arthaslight (12. Juli 2010)

> Also ich bin auch noch im aktuellen WotLK aktiv und möchte wieder mehr Aktuelles lesen.



Wtf willst du über wotlk noch wissen? Da ist alle luft raus, jeder weis bereits alles über bosse etc. 
Auserdem, wenns dir net gefällt kannst du doch auf ne andere fansite gehen.


----------



## freudi990 (12. Juli 2010)

du schreibst du willst mehr aktuelles lesen 
ES GIBT NICHTS NEUES ODER AKTUELLES IN WOW


----------



## Zolthan (12. Juli 2010)

netjaxx schrieb:


> Liebe buffed.de-Redaktion
> 
> Momentan wird auf der Hauptseite nahezu ausnahmslos über das kommende Addon berichtet. Dabei ist Blizzard sich ja offenbar selbst nicht sicher, den Erscheinungstermin halten zu können.
> Es kann und wird totsicher noch vieles getestet, angepasst oder komplett geändert.
> ...



Was möchtest denn hören / lesen? alles was nicht mit Cata zu tun hat, wurde doch schon tausendmal durchgekaut. Cata ist nun mal das WoW-Thema das 90 % der Leser interessiert.


----------



## Crav3n (12. Juli 2010)

Ohne mir jetzt alles durchgelese zu haben sorry schonmal wenns wer geposted hat.

Worüber willst du denn derzeit sonst berichten? Gibt es derzeit was aktuelleres ausser die Cata Beta? Und ganz ehrlich alle Infos die hier geposted werden stammen aus Blueposts und direkt vom Cata-Beta Server, also wo bitte sind das Gerüchte oder Mutmaßungen? 
Ich weiss ja nich was du gerne lesen würdest hier, aber derzeit ist der aktuelle Content ausgelutscht bzw zum derzeitigen WotLK gibt es einfach nichts was nennenswert wäre hier zu berichten!


----------



## Imba-Noob (12. Juli 2010)

@BE: Ich verstehe dein Anliegen nicht. Buffed.de IST eine Spieleseite mit WOW-Schwerpunkt. Also ist es doch nur natürlich, dass sie die Beta-Phase testen und ihre eigenen Erfahrungen veröffentlichen, sowie wie sie auch Bezug auf ANDERE Seiten nehmen. Klar wird es noch einige Zeit bis zur Veröffentlichung dauern und viele Sachen in der Beta werden nicht 1:1 in der Verkaufsversion umgesetzt. Aber viele Spieler warten einfach auf frische News, z. B. wie sich die neuen Völker spielen, wie die Raids in Cata aussehen werden, wie das neue Punktesystem funktioniert, wie die neuen Gebiete und die überarbeiteten sind, die neuen Talente, die Mastery usw. Zudem warten auch viele Spieler auf bestimmte News, die sich konkret auf ihre JETZIGE Spielweise beziehen, z. B. Mounts in der Alten Welt farmen, Erfolge der Alten Welt nachholen etc.


----------



## Koradas (12. Juli 2010)

1. Natürlich macht Buffed Werbung für Blizz! Deswegen dürfen sie ja auch in der Beta spielen DAMIT sie Werbung machen. Das ist gut für Blizz (Spieler bleiben an der Stange, Neue Spieler werden gefunden) und gut für Buffed(viele Leute besuchen die Seite)

2. Es gibt keinen Erscheinungstermin für Cata.

3. Es ist derzeit nichts Interessantes zu tun was Buffed schreiben könnte. Oder sollen sie sagen das Björn gerade sein 103tes Reittier hat oder so? sowas gehört in ein Blogg und weils nichts interessantes gibt kommen halt Cata news.

4. Sie erstatten doch Berichte: Sie drehen Videos von den Gebieten, Zeigen die Startgebiete, machen Livestreams usw.

5. Wenn du willst das sich etwas ändert mach einen Vorschlag was Buffed machen könnte, aber die meisten Menschen würden halt lieber Cata sehen als den x-ten Boss in icc im Hardmode, den alle schon kennen.


----------



## Starfros (12. Juli 2010)

Yinj schrieb:


> Außerdem kommen ab und zu irgendwelche Klassen Guides.



jip...die in der regel voll überflüssig sind weil ja , wie hier zu lesen ist von den meisten, ja alle durch sind in ICC. Wozu dann noch KlassenGuid wenn ohnehin alles radikal geändert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach wie vor hat der TE Recht. Man streckt die Berichte von der Beta extrem.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netjaxx (12. Juli 2010)

hui, na das nenne ich Reaktionen. Danke dafür; auch an die, die anderer Meinung sind.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem Real-ID Ding: Fail hin oder her, es betrifft ja eigentlich Battle.net - somit stimmt der Hinweis, dass auch dies ein Cata-Thema wäre. Aber eben auch ein Starcraft-Thema^^

Und ja, zugegeben, über das aktuelle Spiel gibts natürlich nix oder zumindest nicht viel Neues. Addons und Interface hat auch jeder fertig usw.
Aber Rubinsanktum könnte man doch bestimmt noch dies oder jenes zu sagen, oder ? 
Man könnte ja wie die Bild-Zeitung mal nen halbnacktes Mädel (Blutelfe in unserem Falle^^) bringen oder Sachen erfinden
wie "Angela Merkel ist WOW süchtig". DAS sind Highlights 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schließlich ging es mir um die News und Highlights auf der Startseite zu WOW bei buffed.de. 
Mich stört ja bloß dieses extreme Mißverhältnis zwischen "normalen" Themen und Cataclysm.

Ich weiß selbst, dass ich was anderes lesen kann bzw. dass es andere Spiele auf der Welt gibt. 
Die spiele ich nicht und interessieren mich auch nicht. 
Ich liebe buffed.de und mir fehlt etwas die Vielfalt. 

Und ganz im Vertrauen: ich lese auch die Cataclysm Themen, nur erschlagen müssen sie einen nicht


Also, so long und nix für Ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (12. Juli 2010)

netjaxx schrieb:


> Und ja, zugegeben, über das aktuelle Spiel gibts natürlich nix oder zumindest nicht viel Neues. Addons und Interface hat auch jeder fertig usw.
> Aber Rubinsanktum könnte man doch bestimmt noch dies oder jenes zu sagen, oder ?
> Man könnte ja wie die Bild-Zeitung mal nen halbnacktes Mädel (Blutelfe in unserem Falle^^) bringen oder Sachen erfinden
> wie "Angela Merkel ist WOW süchtig". DAS sind Highlights
> ...



Erstmal zum Thema Rubin-Sanktum: Es gab doch schon nen Guide hier auf Buffed.de dazu und Infos beim Release...

Das 2. mit Angela Merkel da widersprichst du dir gerade einwenig selber mit, du schreibst in deinem ersten Post von Gerüchten und nun bringst du selber solche Vorschläge das man Gerüchte schreiben soll? Klingt irgendwie merkwürdig...
Halbnackte Blutelfinnen ? Sorry wenn dich das scharf macht: /quit wow pls ! und go back to RL !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMastr (12. Juli 2010)

soweit ich mich erinern kann, gab es in wotlk, also als die beta noch lief ne extra seite dafür.

wär cool wenn man das mit cataclasm auch machen könnte.

würde für die die sich net spoilern lassen wollen auch etwas leichter werden.

und die die wotlk nicht interessiert, wirds noch übersichtlicher oder so.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich als Betreiber der Seite würde einen Teufel tun und die Sachen die mir Klicks und Leute bringen verstecken.


----------



## netjaxx (12. Juli 2010)

/Humor off

@Crav3n und alle anderen Ernsten hier.
Gerüchte bezüglich Cataclysm sollte nicht bedeuten, dass buffed sich da was ausdenkt. 
Das Wort Spekulationen trifft es vielleicht besser als Gerüchte.

Hingegen das Bundeskanzlerin-Beispiel wäre eindeutig ein Gerücht und würde auch von (fast) jedem schon bei 
der Überschrift erkannt werden.
Was halbnackte weibliche Wesen jeglicher Abstammung angeht, habe ich nicht von scharf machen gesprochen. 
Aber da du diese Paralelle siehst, solltest du vorsichtig mit der Wahl deiner Tageszeitung sein. (Ein echter Tip fürs RL !)

Dann zu Rubinsanktum: wenn ein Guide und die Release-Infos von Blizzard reichen, dann wartest du sicher auch einfach auf 
die Release-Info zu Cataclysm und liest danach erst die Guides, die dann nach und nach erstellt werden.Oder ?


 /Ironie on

So, ich muss los... In den Keller und mal wieder lachen. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juli 2010)

Thread verschoben. Hier ist er besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Crav3n (12. Juli 2010)

Da ich zum Glück keine Bildzeitung lese, sondern das Hamburger Abendblatt brauch ich mir zum Glück keine Gedanken darum machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da du meine Ironie die ich leider vergessen habe anzukündigen nicht erkannt hast, lasse ich dich nun in deinen Keller gehen und dich abkühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Oddygon (12. Juli 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Buffed war doch schon immer wow.de, andere MMOs sind hier nur nebensächlich und für Buffed nicht relevant.



was die andern mmos angeht .. ich seh das so das buffed zwar hier auch dafür eine plattform anbietet, aber diese user dann auch soviel mit wow zubombt das die auch anfang das zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles abgekartet, glaub ma, die seite hier gehört bestimmt zu 90% blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is kein vorwurf nur theorie *pfeif* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johlina (23. Juli 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> Solltet Ihr weiterhin Interesse an WotLK-Themen, -News, -Guides und -Berichten zu den Inhalten haben, dann kann ich Euch nur die Suchfunktion ans Herz legen, da zur zweiten Erweiterung schlicht fast alles auf buffed.de gesagt ist.




Es gibt ne menge spieler, die immer noch mit wow anfangen/anfingen und nicht haufenweise 80er charaktere haben.
für diese Spieler sind vor allem die nachschlage-Möglichkeiten wichtig,aber da ist so gut wie nichts passiert.

Welcher neu-anfänger rafft schon die unterschiede zw. Schwarzfelstiefen unteres und oberes viertel?
Wo steht welcher boss der den belohnungsranzen droppt?
wieso steht nirgendwo, welche anderen teils sehr wichtigen bosse sind, die man auch unbedingt machen sollte und nicht nur den Boss der den ranzen droppt (z.b. Celebras in Maraudon, der den besten casterstab i.d. Levelbereich droppt der bis knapp lvl 60 reicht).

Ich habe mit wow ca. 2 Monate nach release begonnenund mich interessieren solche dinge trotzdem es inzw WotLK gibt.
Die BC-instanzen im DB-brwoser sind ein graus, weil es viele quests gibt, die man in den BC-Inis machen muß, per DB-browser-Ini-Liste aber oft nicht den quests immer zugeordnet werden können.

Früher nutzte ich zu 90% nur buffed.de und zu 10% handwerk.de. Heute nutzte ich höchstens zu 50% buffed zum nachschlagen, und ne menge anderer Info.quellen, weil Buffed genauso bei der Info-aktualisierung von classic + BC stehengeblieben ist, wie Blizzard bei der Fehlerbereinigung der ersten 2 wow-versionen.
heute gibts immer noch haufenweise fehler in wow, die es schon vor 5 jahren gab.

Wieso werden die Kommentare in der datenbank nicht mal aufgeräumt? 
Allein das autom. entfernen doppelter Post würde etwas mehr zur Übersicht beitragen.

Wieso stehen bei den Inis der alten welt immer noch die alten Level-voraussetzungen?
Durch die abschwächung der erst-version (lächerlicher weise classic betitelt, obwohl das mit der klassischen Version kaum mehr was zu tun hat) müßten Daten mal aufpoliert werden.

Ich selbst moniere nicht das nix mehr über wotLK geschrieben wird.
Die leute die heiss auf Catalism sind und nicht genug drüber lesen können, sind eh die von Werbung abartig erzogenen (wohl die mehrheit).
Mich interessiert catalysm bisher null, weil es das noch garnicht in offiziell freigegebeenr version gibt.

Wobei ich mit der art der berichterstattung eh nicht immer einverstanden bin (beispiel: beschönigender beitrag zur Rücknahme der Real-.ID veröffentlichung).
Blizzard hat sich da nicht kurzfristig überlegt, das sie das nicht brauchen sondern waren tief getroffen wg. der massenhaften spielerflucht bei der Ankündigung und hat nicht mal 2 tage gebraucht um die ankündigung wieder zurück zu nehmen.

Prinzipiell würd ich mir mehr konstruktive Argumentation (klare Worte) wünschen anstatt oftmals schönrederei.


----------



## Stanglnator (26. Juli 2010)

Wir können uns nur dem anschließen, was die meisten Leser schon gesagt haben. Auf den Live-Servern passiert nichts neues, weil Blizzard logischerweise jetzt den Fokus auf Cataclysm legt. Außerdem orientieren wir uns bei der Themenplanung an den Abrufzahlen der Artikel - und da werden wenig überraschend Cataclysm-News einfach mal von Tausenden Lesern am Tag gelesen. Würde das keinen interessieren, würden wir keine Zeit reinstecken.


----------

